# To upgrade my crappy lighting or not..



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

Well i've got .65 watts per gallon in my 46 bow front, i've got some anubias that grow quite slow, would maybe 1-2 watts per gallon make the anubias grow faster? any recommendations for a light for my tank?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are pretty slow growing and low light plants as it is... 1 new leaf every 2 months or so... upping your light wont do much good accept let you grow algae more effectively, what other stuff do you have in there?


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7227/001xek.jpg

Here is a pic of my tank... Just to see the plants i am growing..
I did just get the java fern today from TomC thanks again..
Btw any suggestions on my tank? not realy liking the way it is so far, i think i should plant the plants around that big peice of wood? maybe move it to the right? for sure im gona remove the plant on the very left, it looks horrible..


----------

